

This Kid Will Do Whatever You Want in Antartica - jasonshen
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/03/for-27-this-kid-will-do-whatever-you-want-in-antartica-on-tuesday/

======
hugh3
Interesting details missing: how does one run a marathon in Antarctica anyway?
Firstly, how do you get down there? And secondly, where do you find a good
place to run (ie somewhere where you won't slip on ice or fall into a
crevasse?)

~~~
kieftrav
1) Set up a plane to Puntas Arenas, Chile. 2) Coordinate with group of other
crazy people to fly to Antarctica 3) Bring LOTS of warm clothing. 4) To run,
be very careful. Mostly shuffling. 5) Find big ice sheets to run on

\- Travis (the guy running the marathons)

~~~
Semiapies
Have a safe trip and a safe race. :)

~~~
kieftrav
Thanks!

------
gxs
I'm usually not a stickler for details, but Stanford is not an Ivy League
school.

~~~
corin_
Upvoted in agreement, although as an "Ivy Plus" Stanford is the next closest
thing to an Ivy League school.

~~~
c1utch
> the next closest thing to an Ivy League school.

Most people would agree that Stanford is better than many of the Ivy schools.

[No, I did not go to Stanford]

~~~
corin_
I said it was the cloest thing to an Ivy League school, not that it was the
"next best" thing.

Without debating quality, even if it was 10x better it would still remain "the
closest thing to an Ivy League school".

~~~
c1utch
Sigh...you said "the NEXT closest thing" referring to it's inferiority.

~~~
corin_
No, referring to its not actually being in the Ivy League.

------
noahth
Enormous unspoken point in the article: masterful publicity scheme! Kudos to
you dude.

~~~
kieftrav
Thank you. While I wouldn't say masterful (rather serendipitious), I'm
definitely planning to write an article about it.

------
mhartl
Travis: if you ever want to learn web development with Ruby on Rails, you've
got a free PDF+screencast bundle from <http://railstutorial.org/> waiting for
you. :-)

~~~
kieftrav
Thanks for the offer but I'm a pretty big PHP guy (yeah, I know, snide
comments)... ;)

~~~
nowarninglabel
I for one support your use of PHP. I'm thinking now my donation request will
consist of you putting up some permanent ice monument in support of PHP in
Antarctica.

~~~
kieftrav
Yes... That would be pretty sweet.

------
nowarninglabel
Hmm, looked and couldn't find a "HEY YOU" link. So, here's my proposal which I
will also e-mail to you:

Create an ice sculpture in honor of PHP. Bonus donation if you also include a
penguin (real or fabricated)

~~~
kieftrav
Got the email and noted the request. I'll see what I can do about the penguin!

------
xcabose
Why would one really does this? This does not seem reasonable what so ever. I
do like the kid's idea, but its counter intuitive. The cost to get to
Antarctica ranges from 5-14k. I dunno if that came out of his own pocket or
what, but from what the article infers, it didn't. Also running 7 marathons in
7 continents, seems pretty expensive again. All that money wasted on travel
could of gone to running the same program you already have locally. I have
more questions but I'll direct those via email.

~~~
funthree
Small nitpick on my part to the original article, but this guy is not a kid,
he's an adult. He's a man

~~~
kieftrav
Yes, I'm 23. And I'm a kid at heart.

------
nowarninglabel
Boo for Paypal, why not use an alternative, perhaps WePay or similar?

I tried (in a couple browsers) to make a donation via the link in the
TechCrunch article, but got "Sorry — your last action could not be completed".

~~~
kieftrav
Yeah, I know. I'd love to set up something like WePay but simply didn't have
the time and we're already verified on Paypal. But I would like to talk to the
WePay guys... :)

Also, the link doesn't work in TC but it does work when you visit our page -
<http://gumballcapital.org/7-Marathons-7-Continents/> \- and click "Make a
Donation"

Sorry for the difficulties!

~~~
nowarninglabel
Thanks, new link works, but how can I tell you my suggestion? I guess you
could you just check the e-mail address the donation comes from?

~~~
kieftrav
There's a little "HEY YOU" on the second page, which you click and tell me
your idea. Or you can send me an email!

Either works. Thanks for the support!

------
diziet
I got a "Sorry your last action could not be completed" message when I clicked
the paypal!

~~~
kieftrav
From the Gumball Capital page or TC? If TC, please follow through to the
Gumball Capital page and click "Make a Donation".

Does that help?

------
dtran
Congrats Travis! Long-deserved recognition for all that you do for Gumball

~~~
kieftrav
Thanks David!

------
ianchanmanu
go Travis go! you're the bomb! for 27 dollars he will go wild!

~~~
kieftrav
Thanks Ian! woOOOooohooOOOOooo!

------
waratuman
Did someone tell TechCrunch that Stanford isn't Ivy League?

